# PC für 2D-Grafikanwendungen



## chimi (7. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin dabei, mir einen PC für Grafik (Adobe PS, Indesign, Web, später evtl. Video) zu konfigurieren. Leider bin ich  nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuesten Stand, was die Technik anbelangt. Ich hätte deshalb gern ein paar Tipps zum Thema. Zum Einsatz wird Win XP Prof kommen.

Meine Anforderungen an das System wie folgt:
1. Schnelligkeit
2. Stabiliät
3. Langlebigkeit
4. Geräuschentwicklung minimal

1. Frage: Welche Komponenten sind bestimmend für die Schnelligkeit des Systems in Hinblick auf die eingesetzte Software?

2. Was wäre zu empfehlen, Intel oder AMD? Welcher Prozessor?

3 . Für das Betriebssystem schnelle Raptor-Platte, zweite Datenplatte S-ATA 7200, sinnvoll?

4. Meine favorisierte Grafikkarte ATI Fire GL 3400.

Über ein paar Tipps wär ich echt froh!

Chimi


----------



## soyo (7. Mai 2007)

Da du Bild und eventuell auch später Video bearbeiten willst, sind meiner Meinung nach CPU und RAM die Punkte auf die du dich konzentrieren solltest. Für die Bearbeitung von Videos, vor allem in großer Auflösung, wird sicherlich auch eine leistungstarke Grafikkarte benötigt.

AMD kann zwar mit der Leistung an Intel nicht mithalten, dafür aber der Preis.

Eine Raptorplatte für das System zu verwenden ist immer sinnvoll, jedoch bleibt die Frage ob das überhaupt nötig ist. Wenn man sich den Preisunterschied anschaut, würde ich lieber zu einer "normalen" Platte greifen. 

Und wozu 3 Platten insgesamt? Eine System und 2 im RAID ? Bei dir sollte es auch eine große Platte und eine tägliche Datensicherung tun.

zu der Grafikkarte: Eine sehr schöne Karte(obwohl ich eine starke Abneigung gegen ATI habe). Warum jedoch nicht gleich eine ViVo-Karte (Video-IN/Video-Out) ? Weningstens Video-IN wäre angebracht, wenn du Videos bearbeiten willst.

Hast du dir schon über das Betriebssystem gedanken gemacht? 


gruß soyo


----------



## chimi (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Soyo,
danke für Deine Antwort.



> Und wozu 3 Platten insgesamt? Eine System und 2 im RAID ? Bei dir sollte es auch eine große Platte und eine tägliche Datensicherung tun.



Nee, so war das nicht gemeint: die Raptor-Platte als Systemplatte und eine zweite als Datenplatte.



> Eine sehr schöne Karte(obwohl ich eine starke Abneigung gegen ATI habe). Warum jedoch nicht gleich eine ViVo-Karte (Video-IN/Video-Out) ? Weningstens Video-IN wäre angebracht, wenn du Videos bearbeiten willst.



Mit der Vorgängerkarte hab ich schon gearbeitet. Lief sehr stabil. Falls Videobearbeitung dazu kommt...ich hab hier noch meine alte Canopus-Karte...

Es bleibt bei meinem alten System Win XP Prof.

Viele Grüße

Chimi


----------



## soyo (7. Mai 2007)

Dann würde es ja auch mit der Grafikkarte funktionieren. 

Noch zu der Geräuschentwicklung:
Ich würde die Grafikkarte, wenn solche im Handel angeboten wird, immer mit passiver Lüftung kaufen. Dann hast du später keine Problem mit zu lauten Lüfter oder eventuell sogar defekten Lüfter. Auch für den CPU, würd ich einen passiven Lüfter wählen(natürlich sollte er den gewählten CPU ausreichend kühlen ). Bei Netzteilen habe ich gute Erfahrung mit Seasonic gemacht. Bei Festplatten mit Samsung und WD. Aber lese dir am bessten aktuelle Testberichte durch. I
n der aktuellen c't gibt es auch einen schönen Beitrag zum diesen Thema. Wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## FingerSkill (7. Mai 2007)

Ich wuerde fuer reine Arbeitsrechner prinzipiell nur Intel-Prozessoren empfehlen.

Warum? Naja manche Software-Hersteller, mir faellt zwar jetzt nur Steinberg ein, jedoch sind es sicher mehrere, geben ausschlieslich auf Intel-Systemen Supportleistungen.


----------



## chimi (7. Mai 2007)

> Ich wuerde fuer reine Arbeitsrechner prinzipiell nur Intel-Prozessoren empfehlen.


Die präferiere ich auch. Enwickelt MS nicht auf Intel? 

Was habe ich in dem Zusammenhang denn von Intel Core 2 bzw. Intel Core 2 Quad zu halten? Oder Xeon? Was ist wichtiger (immer in Hinblick auf die Anwendung) - Taktfrequenz oder Anzahl der Prozessoren? Leider eine Technologie, mit der ich mich nun das erste Mal auseinandersetzen muss.

Viele Grüße

Chimi


----------



## FingerSkill (7. Mai 2007)

Ich bin zwar zur Zeit auch nicht auf dem Laufenden was Prozessoren angeht, jedoch glaub ich das ein vierkern Prozessor bei WinXP umsonst ist. WinXP implementiert maximal zwei Kerne.

Zumindest glaube ich das mal gehoert zu haben


----------



## soyo (7. Mai 2007)

Somal die meisten Lizenzen nur für 1-2 Kerne gelten. Wenn du also jemand bist der auf so etwas achtet, kann es sein das du manche Programme doppelt oder sogar 4 mal kaufen musst. Klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## chimi (7. Mai 2007)

> WinXP implementiert maximal zwei Kerne



Ich glaube Du hast was von diesem Lizenz-Hickhack gehört. XP Prof kannst Du mit bis zu 2 Prozessoren und einer Lizenz betreiben. Wie viele Kerne diese Prozessoren besitzen, ist nicht relevant.
.
http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/highlights/multicore.mspx#EV

Hoffe, ich hab das richtig verstanden.

Zum Quad-Prozessor von Intel hab ich hier noch was gefunden:
http://www.tecchannel.de/technologie/prozessoren/453778/


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2007)

Naja... Intel ist im moment generell vorn... technisch, Preis/Leistung

Und Wozu denn Raptoren? Die Dinger laufen schneller... schön... gehen aber auch schneller kaputt... da ist doch nen Hardware Raid5 besser und sicherer.


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

Auch mein Tip. Core2Duo sind Leistungs- und Preismäßig kaum schlagbar !
(Und wieder  ) E4300 ist ein Brecher, die Einsparungen am L2-Cache sind
kaum spürbar, und wenn der Prozessor noch OC'd wird, gibt es nichts, dass
dieses System in der Preisklasse schlagen kann.

Auch bei den Platten muss man nicht mehr zu den Raptor greifen, da sind
inzwischen auch andere schnell genug. Bei Geldsegen ruhig auf RAID5 setzen.

RAM ist momentan billig wie noch nie, also auch da gleich mal 2 oder 4GB kaufen.

Thema Video: FireGL ist eine saubere Lösung. Und für Videoschnitt nimmt man
eh keinen ViVo-Blödsinn. Da ist mit Canopus schon alles gesagt 

mfg chmee


----------



## soyo (9. Mai 2007)

Aus welchem Grund nimmt man für Videoschnitt kein ViVo?


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2007)

Entschuldige meine harschen Worte, aber ViVo ist in meinen Augen eine Promotionstrategie, die kaum etwas mit Professionalität zu tun hat.

Der Codec ist proprietär und die Video-Dateien kaum sendefähig.
Das mag für den Hobby-Schneider und Urlaubsvideos reichen, aber nicht für
Playout-Videos.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2007)

Ich persönlich neige eher zum 6400 weil der einfach den L2-Cache hat und das spürt man bei bestimmten Anwendungen. Gerade weil Intel den L2 braucht um schnell zu sein.


----------



## chimi (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Nun hab ich noch eine Frage: Wie wäre der Leistungsschub beim Einsatz einer ATI Fire GL V5200  zu sehen? Die hat  128 MB mehr GrafikspSpeicher als die 3400er. Leistungsschub oder rausgeschmissenes Geld?

Viele Grüße
chimi


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Du möchtest Windows als System verwenden und nur 2D-Anwendungen benutzen? Da ist eine performante OpenGL-Karte meiner Meinung nach recht sinnlos, da keine deiner Anweeundungen OpenGL nutzt sondern alles über die CPU läuft.


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2007)

Yupp, da geb ich Raubkopierer recht.

Die RAM-DACS, die Wandler für die analogen VGA-Anschlüße, sind besser als bei
Consumerkarten, andere Unterschiede würdest Du nicht merken. Und wenn Du per
DVI anschliesst, ist dieser Grund auch hinfällig.

In AfterEffects bringt es was. Vielleicht auch bei der Kalibirierung des Monitors.
Aber dafür könnte man ja auch nen Softmod machen 
siehe:http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=34

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Elementar ist erstmal, die erweiterte OpenGL-Unterstützung. Allein deswegen existieren die Karten meiner Meinung nach: Viel OpenGL für Echtzeitrenderings. Alle anderen Karten wie etwa die Geforce oder Radeon sind auf DirectX getrimmt und verfügen über kleinere OpenGL Resourcen. Wenn du also kein Programm wie etwa C4D nutzt, dass OpenGL verwendet ist es sinnlos. Aber für 2D-Anwendungen und Videoschnitt sollen die Matrox-Katen gut geeignet sein, auch wenn ich dazu nichts sagen kann.


----------



## chimi (10. Mai 2007)

Guter Tipp, Danke! Ich frag mich immer wieder, WARUM einem das die Leute im Verkauf nicht mitteilen...Nu hab ich mich doch durch die ganze Materie gewurschtelt obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht wollte.



> Aber dafür könnte man ja auch nen Softmod machen



Hmmm...passe. Geht mir zu sehr ins Eingemachte, trotzdem Danke!

Viele Grüße

Chimi


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

das kommt drauf an wo man einkauft. bei Mediamarkt kannst du das vergessen. die erkaufen Komplett-Systeme und könnten dir wohl nicht mal sagen, warum DDR2 besser als DDR1 ist. Man kann eben nicht alles wissen und schließlich ist Verkäufer ein Lehrberuf.  Fachwissen ist einfach zuviel. das was die an Wissen haben haben die von den kleinen Beschreibungsschildchen (ich fand das cool, als ich nen Drucker mit Wlna suchte und der mir sagen konnte wo das steht) Also ihr Sortiment kennen sie. dann gibs da die Internetversandhäuser wie etwa Alternate.de die schon einen guten Service (Hotline, Niederlassung) bieten. Allerdings können die auch nicht alles wissen.


----------



## chimi (10. Mai 2007)

> bei Mediamarkt kannst du das vergessen


 Ich bin doch nicht blöd...;-) 

Da geh ich eigentlich nur hin, wenn ich nen Filter für ein Objektiv brauch...oder Druckerpapier, oder so.

Nee,nee, für mich ist es ein Katzensprung nach WHV. Aber wie man sieht, auch die Spezialisten wissen nicht alles, wenn die Fragestellung über Otto-Normalverbraucher hinaus geht.

Viele Grüße
Chimi


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Mai 2007)

Geht mir ja selbst manchmal so. auch wenn ich behaupte, dass ich einiges weiß


----------

